# Safe to take lansoprazole 30mg and prednisolone on tww??



## Shellyj

Hi there,
Im taking Lansoprazole 30mg and due to start prednisolone soon. Are these ok to take together, and also during tww?
I notice that most meds are contra indicated in pg, but have the worst stomch acid reflux that doesnt seem to go away for very long.

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Shelly,

Ok to take these together should be ok for 2ww as well but I would speak to clinic/GP about continuing when pregnant. Lansoprazole isn't first choice for reflux in pregnancy and prednisolone should only be used if it's essential for the mother (benefit outwieghs risk). I'm assuming there is a good reason for being on this so do speak to your prescriber if treatment is successful (lots of     and  that it is   )

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj

Thanks for the advice.

Pred has been prescribed for anithyroid antibodies, and previous failed de attempts. Does it cause stomach irritation ?
Should it not be taken in pg then?

Love Shellyjxxx

P.s will email the clinic, but they do know of the stomach problems.

Many thanks


----------



## mazv

Hi Shelly,

You can take prednisolone in pregnancy if you need it, which you do because of the antibodies. It'll be fine as you'll just be taking it according to your clinics guidelines.

They can cause upset stomach so you should take them in the morning with or after food.

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj

Hi Mazv, many thanks for all the advice. You been so vey helpful.

I got my Gp to prescribe a larger dose of omeprozole to help with tummy irritation, as I already suffer from this.
The pred says do not take at the same time as indigestion remedies. Sorry , i know Im being  , but does this mean to take the omeprazole earlier in the morning before the pred, or is omeprazloe not an indigestion remedy. I assumed it was.

Many thanks once again

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Shelly,

They are fine to take with omeprazole. Usually indigestion remedies refers to the liquid preparations e.g. aludrox, mucogel. Although omeprazole is used for heartburn/reflux it belongs to the class of drugs known as proton pump inhibitors (PPIs).

Hope the higher dose helps   (remember to reduce the dose though once you stop the prednisolone  )

Lots of    
Maz x


----------

